# What food/drink is good for flawless skin?



## neotrad (Sep 28, 2006)

I strongly believe what you eat/drink build your body, and your diet routine along with exercising affects your health condition sooner or later. When I see women who have beautiful skin/hair/nails, I always want to ask them what they eat/drink for their skin if they think it matters, besides what skin&bodycare products they use. I'm not currently having any trouble with my skin though I always drink fresh Aloe Vera Juice, and I really like how highly nutritious it is. 

Do you watch what you eat/drink especially for your skin? 
Are there any good food/drinks you regularly have so you can keep your skin look flawless? Would you mind sharing your secrets?


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

For skin, I'd have to say...water! Even though I don't drink enough of it, when I do it clears my face. For hair and nails I take prenatal vitamins. No I'm not pregnant, but my hair stylist told me to take those and drink water.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_For skin, I'd have to say...water! Even though I don't drink enough of it, when I do it clears my face. For hair and nails I take prenatal vitamins. No I'm not pregnant, but my hair stylist told me to take those and drink water._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are the prenatal vitamins tablets? Do you need a priscription to get them?


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are the prenatal vitamins tablets? Do you need a priscription to get them?_

 
No, you don't need a prescription. I take the ones made by Naturemade but you can take any. It's just a higher dosage of all the vitamins you need for the day really. And it's better than having to take seperate vitamins to get the same results. They are tablets and slightly smaller than what I call "horse pills" (those huge supplement pills that make me gag).


----------



## Uchina (Sep 28, 2006)

I would, however, be careful with vitamins.  Usually we just piss out the excess, but overworking your kidneys can damage them.  

The best way to get your nutrients is through food!  Plus it's so much more fun to eat baked salmon with a side of cooked spinach with garlic than to gag down all the pills you would need to get the same amount of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 
_I would, however, be careful with vitamins.  Usually we just piss out the excess, but overworking your kidneys can damage them.  

The best way to get your nutrients is through food!  Plus it's so much more fun to eat baked salmon with a side of cooked spinach with garlic than to gag down all the pills you would need to get the same amount of vitamins and minerals._

 
Honestly, that's what I prefer doing to take vitamins pills because I've heard that if you take multi vitamins pills for a long time, your body system will get lazy and become too dull to absorb REAL nutritions from actual food. So I guess what I heard was truth. Thank you for the input!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

for your skin, try to stay away from caffiene, especially chocolate. drink plenty of water! that's all i've ever really heard of as far as skin care goes.

but for your hair and nails, eat foods high in protein and drink ALOT of milk. you can also take Biotin which will help your hair and nails grow stronger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## lara (Sep 28, 2006)

Lots of water, lots of raw or lightly steamed green veg, lean protein 4x a week. 

I have nice hair and natrual long nails, and I put that directly down to switching to Alchemy organic shampoo/conditioners and using protein bonding treatments from OPI. The shampoo really made a difference, no more hair monsters clogging the shower drain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're eating the right food, you probably don't need vitamin suppliments unless you have an inability to process certain foods. I'm severely lactose intolerant and need calcium suppliments in addition to calcium-fortified soy milk, but the average person will get their RDI of calcium from two serves of milk and a piece of cows milk cheese.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 29, 2006)

I used to not think that food had anything to do with how your skin looks (I've known way too many people who eat junk non stop and have flawless, poreless complexion, grr - but to be fair, they are 19) until my friend went on South Beach.  Before, she was broken out all over her cheeks and was spending gobs of money on a facialist.  After $500 of facial treatments and no improvement, she gave up.  A couple weeks later, she went on South Beach, and did their two week detox plan.  After that, she had the most, gorgeous, luminous skin (or at least for the period she was on the diet).  I am not entirely sure what the detox plan consists of, probably something along the lines of what lara mentioned, raw green veggies and such.  Oh, and no alcohol, period.
  And no, I haven't tried it yet, I like my In N Out burgers too much :-(


----------



## neotrad (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_for your skin, try to stay away from caffiene, especially chocolate. drink plenty of water! that's all i've ever really heard of as far as skin care goes.

but for your hair and nails, eat foods high in protein and drink ALOT of milk. you can also take Biotin which will help your hair and nails grow stronger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH_

 
oops. Caffeine is a no-no for skin? Although I don't drink coffee daily, I like it (w/ no sugar no milk) a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I drink a lot of hot strong green tea like water! haha. 

As for protein, I try to take it from food and drink too.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_
If you're eating the right food, you probably don't need vitamin suppliments unless you have an inability to process certain foods. I'm severely lactose intolerant and need calcium suppliments in addition to calcium-fortified soy milk, but the average person will get their RDI of calcium from two serves of milk and a piece of cows milk cheese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with you about no need of taking suppliments if you're eating healthy. Not as much as you though I'm lactose intolerant too, but recently I started to try and eat good cheese. I can eat them if they're smoked.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 
_I used to not think that food had anything to do with how your skin looks (I've known way too many people who eat junk non stop and have flawless, poreless complexion, grr - but to be fair, they are 19) until my friend went on South Beach.  Before, she was broken out all over her cheeks and was spending gobs of money on a facialist.  After $500 of facial treatments and no improvement, she gave up.  A couple weeks later, she went on South Beach, and did their two week detox plan.  After that, she had the most, gorgeous, luminous skin (or at least for the period she was on the diet).  I am not entirely sure what the detox plan consists of, probably something along the lines of what lara mentioned, raw green veggies and such.  Oh, and no alcohol, period.
  And no, I haven't tried it yet, I like my In N Out burgers too much :-(_

 
I know what you mean. I've seen many young women who smoke cigarrettes, and have beautiful skin and hair. But I also read in some books that some people don't experience having bad skin even if they eat/drink bad, but when they're older, they might have serious internal diseases. So it's not always bad that you get your skin broken out because your body is giving you a signal then you can stop and fix your lifestyle and bad habits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I used to eat In-N-Out, when I lived in S.Cali. It was the only fast food place I went to.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 29, 2006)

water, eating healthy, and getting a lot of sleep/making time to relax. taking the 'relaxed' approach has totally helped out my skin + making time for skin care


----------



## neotrad (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_getting a lot of sleep/making time to relax. taking the 'relaxed' approach has totally helped out my skin + making time for skin care_

 
That's true. I really need to relax more...have been stressed out and sleeping is what I lack these days. 

Thanks!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

#1 is definitely water IMO.  I think getting plenty of calcium, Vits D & E are also great.  (I have dry skin and it's so much better when I get enough E).
Caffeine & 'greasy' foods are definitely no-nos!


----------



## Blood_Roses (Oct 1, 2006)

About the South Beach thing...my skin cleared when I went low carb as well.  Sugar and grains break me out, but when I avoid them, my skin is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting...but it works for some.  Also, I agree with everyone about the water thing.  Another thing is fat...getting healthy fats in my diet make my skin soft and supple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I also wanted to add about the water...my tip for making sure I get my 3 L in is using bottles. With glasses I rarely kept track.  That way I know if I've had 4 bottles, I've met my quota.  Chilling them in the fridge and adding a dash of lemon juice makes drinking them enjoyable.


----------



## sadeyes32 (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you guys think about Vitamin Water?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_That's true. I really need to relax more...have been stressed out and sleeping is what I lack these days. 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's true!  Stress is horrible for your skin!  So is caffiene!  I think one cup of coffee or one soda a day is fine, the only thing is they're both psychically addicting so you have to be careful! 

 I'm friends with an aesthetician (girl who has been through skincare school and gives facials and stuff) and she's taught me alot.  Water, Vitamin water, olive oil, steamed veggies, and salmon are probably some of the best things you can eat and drink.  She said that people from the mediterrainan have the most georgeous figures, skin and hair and it's because of their diet...the only thing is, the eat in very small portions.  Whenever I feel like snacking, I just grab fruits, yogurt or veggies, so I don't know.


----------



## neotrad (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_ I'm friends with an aesthetician (girl who has been through skincare school and gives facials and stuff) and she's taught me alot.  Water, Vitamin water, olive oil, steamed veggies, and salmon are probably some of the best things you can eat and drink.  She said that people from the mediterrainan have the most georgeous figures, skin and hair and it's because of their diet...the only thing is, the eat in very small portions.  Whenever I feel like snacking, I just grab fruits, yogurt or veggies, so I don't know._

 
I didn't know salmon is good for skin! 
I take it that fish oil has something to do with it...!? 

Thank you for the interesting info!


----------



## neotrad (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blood_Roses* 

 
_About the South Beach thing...my skin cleared when I went low carb as well.  Sugar and grains break me out, but when I avoid them, my skin is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting...but it works for some.  Also, I agree with everyone about the water thing.  Another thing is fat...getting healthy fats in my diet make my skin soft and supple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I also wanted to add about the water...my tip for making sure I get my 3 L in is using bottles. With glasses I rarely kept track.  That way I know if I've had 4 bottles, I've met my quota.  Chilling them in the fridge and adding a dash of lemon juice makes drinking them enjoyable._

 
I really should STRICTLY avoid sugar & grains...they're the enemies...
I agree with getting healthy fats. And sometimes yogurt w/no sugar(or 100% natural honey)helps clean my bowels and makes my skin feel softer too. 

Adding a dash of lemon juice to water is a nice idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankyou.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 20, 2006)

And the apple-a-day thing is true too. Check: www.3*apple*plan.com


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 20, 2006)

Few more:

If you add a lemon slice to your water, all it does is kill bad bacteria in the water and freshen your breath.  Not neccesarily super good for you.

Don't take Centrum...there was a study done in New York sewers and they found millions of centrum pills just lying around!  Turns out, your body can't break down most multi-vitamins in pill form, so they just...well you get the picture!  So eat food that contains vitamins to get em for real!

Also, I heard refined (or man made) sugar is absolute poison to the brain.  Kills your little cells!  So watch it!


----------



## neotrad (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Few more:

Don't take Centrum...there was a study done in New York sewers and they found millions of centrum pills just lying around!  Turns out, your body can't break down most multi-vitamins in pill form, so they just...well you get the picture!  So eat food that contains vitamins to get em for real!

Also, I heard refined (or man made) sugar is absolute poison to the brain.  Kills your little cells!  So watch it!_

 
I strongly agree to what you said! ...well cause that's true. 
I have tried to explain to some people in person about taking multi-vitamins in pill form is kind of meaningless and helpless for their health, but they wouldn't believe me. It's good to know there's someone out there who knows the fact about those vitamin pills. 

I also learned that most food that's darker(not refined) is always better for your body, such as sugar(like you said), bread, rice, etc...


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 26, 2006)

Dr. Perricone has a whole diet in one of his books and if you want your skin to look like a million bucks, it works. I however do not want to eat salmon for breakfast and I'm just not the dieting type so I can't even consider such things.
He has a lot of rules and a lot of "do not eats," I can't remember them all. I know he says to absolutely stay away from caffiene, eat lots of salmon, drink a bunch of green tea and other foods high in antioxidants such as strawberries and blueberries. I remember it said something about not eating pineapple and mango and I was outraged! Hah. He also says to stay away from refined sugars and other terrible things I can't do.
When I worked at nordstrom and we first got a Perricone counter, we had a training workshop early in the morning and they told us not to worry about breakfast, they would be serving it to us. We showed up and all they had for us was strawberries. Just plain ol' strawberries and water! I was so irritated. I went and got a coffee drink and a sugary pastry right after, take that Perricone!
Anyway, I haven't read the whole book, I should barrow it from my best friend that worked for the counter. I am sure he makes plenty of points that are easier to follow than salmon for breakfast. Plus his skincare products are practically the fountain of youth.
I personally drink plenty of water, limit myself to one or two sodas a week and well yea other than that I eat all kinds of bad stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do think water is key though.
I'll try to remember to borrow the book tonight and I'll share more of what I read.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 26, 2006)

Is your Dr. P's friends name Scott, Bernadette???  He was our counter guy at Horton Plaza but now he's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really disagree with Dr. Perricone's ideas, too. I think that all fruits and vegatables are good for you, dude!  Plus, anyone who are good friends with Oprah and Dr. Phil are instantly insane to me.

There is a book out there called the Blood Type Diet or something that's kind of interesting.  It talks about each blood type and what kind of foods are best absorbed by each type.  It says that certain blood types all used to exist together in communties back in the stoneage-ish times, some communities in forests where berries and fish were plentiful, and some by fields where grain and meat from animals were what they ate.  The book says even after "evolution", our blood is still used to absorbing what our ancestors ate.  Or something. 

Speaking of food, it's an interesting read.  So is the song "LARD" by the Dead Kennedys. LOL.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 26, 2006)

My friend's name is Aja. She quit hmm about two years ago this time of year. I still have Perricone stuff left though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think pretty much everyone I worked with there is gone. There might be a few girls from MAC still there.
Anyway, I agree with you, I don't see how certain fruits and veggies can be "bad." I still can't imagne who would be able to stomach eating salmon for breakfast, lunch and dinner, gross.
I think my Mom has that book about the blood type diets, pretty interesting. I'm pretty sure it told me I couldn't eat lots of my favorite foods and so I disregarded it. I'm waiting for the book that tells me to eat donuts and cake in order to look great!
I just can't do the diet thing. If anything, when I stray I feel way worse about myself. I try to just be sensible with what I eat and hope that's enough :shrug:

Don't mind the random smilies, I'm totally amused by them, this is my current favorite :hump: .


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 9, 2020)

neotrad said:


> I strongly believe what you eat/drink build your body, and your diet routine along with exercising affects your health condition sooner or later. When I see women who have beautiful skin/hair/nails, I always want to ask them what they eat/drink for their skin if they think it matters, besides what skin&bodycare products they use. I'm not currently having any trouble with my skin though I always drink fresh Aloe Vera Juice, and I really like how highly nutritious it is.
> 
> Do you watch what you eat/drink especially for your skin?
> Are there any good food/drinks you regularly have so you can keep your skin look flawless? Would you mind sharing your secrets?



In all honesty, increasing your consumption of plants is the single greatest thing you can do diet-wise to boost your skin's health.

Also, from personal experience, I've noticed my skin's health flourish with daily consumption of healthy unsaturated fats (i.e. olive oil over greek yogurt).


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 9, 2020)

Curious why you keep bumping up/responding to 10+ year old threads, GS. Most, if not all, the thread starters are long gone.


----------

